# Goldfish Can Play Fetch!



## hamtaroplanet (Aug 22, 2008)

YouTube - Unbelievable Goldfish Plays Fetch like a Dog!

Hello! I just want to share this. I trained my goldfish to fetch a hoop from underwater to the surface. Enjoy!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw that one ages ago on the news when it was playing with the ball so cool


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello! That's really awesome! But, is your fish sick? Poor little thing. She really looks smart and trained


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is really cool


----------



## hamtaroplanet (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you! The fish is not sick. =)

Check out these links regarding green water:

GoldfishConnection.com - Green Algae in your goldfish aquarium!

GoldFish Emergency 911


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks hamtaroplanet! It really seemed like a medicine-green water. I'm glad you'r fish is ok however


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

Aha that's really amazing it must have taken ages to train!


----------



## Tip2toe (Jun 22, 2008)

Hennish said:


> Aha that's really amazing it must have taken ages to train!


Yes it would of take ages because a gold fish can only remember in 3 secs of time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Tip2toe said:


> Yes it would of take ages because a gold fish can only remember in 3 secs of time!


Now a well-known myth...


----------

